# cnc 3018 pro



## garydp (11 mo ago)

hi all

i have a 3018 Pro and have fitted limit switches. when the cnc machine reaches its limit the switch stops the spindle from moving any further and the machine needs resetting. once reset and i move the spindle the opposite way the switch is no longer pressed but the machine stops again once depressed. is there a way to stop this on the depress of the switch?


----------



## TimPa (Jan 4, 2011)

after the hardware installation, did you configure the software?
*GRBL configuration*








Connect your g-code sender to the router. And send the following commands using the console:
$21=1 (enables limit switches)
You should now have limit switches enabled and working. If you manually actuate the switch, you should receive an alarm. To clear the alarm, reset GRBL (press CTRL + x within the console) and type $X (or click unlock within your sender). The alarm should now be cleared.
Optionally, if you want to enable homing, you must enable it as follows:
$22=1 (enables homing functionality)
And because the long reach limit switches need a bit more pull off from the switches, you must add a few millimeters to the homing pull off as such (this is helpful if you get alarm 8): 
$27=4.5 (Homing Pull-off)


----------



## garydp (11 mo ago)

TimPa said:


> after the hardware installation, did you configure the software?
> *GRBL configuration*
> 
> 
> ...


thanks for the reply, will this stop the second alarm when the spindle moves in the opposite direction when it depresses the switch?


----------



## TimPa (Jan 4, 2011)

it was in the limit switch "installation instructions" for *3018 Pro*. online.

i would recommend that you go that far and see what you get. 

i suspect that there will also be some amount of testing to ensure the switches are conncected to the appropriate controller "inputs"... did any instructions come with your hardware (switches) to reconfigure the software to recognize the switches.


----------



## garydp (11 mo ago)

TimPa said:


> it was in the limit switch "installation instructions" for *3018 Pro*. online.
> 
> i would recommend that you go that far and see what you get.
> 
> i suspect that there will also be some amount of testing to ensure the switches are conncected to the appropriate controller "inputs"... did any instructions come with your hardware (switches) to reconfigure the software to recognize the switches.


no i didn't get any instructions and being new to this all i've not had any luck as yet. i will need to read up on it all so that i configure the machine correctly


----------



## TimPa (Jan 4, 2011)

there appeared to be a lot of material on your subject on the internet when i searched for it. 

good luck, and post back how you make out!


----------

